# Need subs for Columbus, OH



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

Looking for subs for the columbus area. Must have own insurance. Email me with the equipment you have. Looking for skid steers as well as plows. Thanks!

John 
[email protected]


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

Anyone? I need 6 trucks to commit this week. Email me for details. Looking for mostly the Grove City area.


----------



## brad2555 (Mar 17, 2009)

are you wanting by the hr, just in a big snow, or are you wanting to sub the whole lot for the whole saeson?


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

looking for subs by the hour, its guaranteed 15 hours per storm. I really am in need of a couple of small trucks right now, like rangers or colorados, if anyones interested please contact me ASAP.


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

bump......


----------



## greenguy08 (Aug 18, 2009)

Sent you an email...


----------



## PlowTeam5 (Nov 14, 2010)

Told my friend to email you. He said he will be emailing you here soon. His name is Billy. He has yrs of experience and usually helps me when I need him.


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

hey guys i really appreciate the response from here! It looks like im still 1 truck short to meet my demand, I'd really feel better filling that spot with something smaller... I only have a few large lots and than everything else is condo's, it's really the ideal for a smaller truck or a jeep... I don't think i can justify an atv in place of a truck.... Let me know...


----------



## wnwniner (Nov 16, 2010)

What part of town? My boss is looking to pick up 1 or two more lots (im just the cheap labor, he's the "brains") but eveything we do is in NE columbus/Westerville area.


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

mostly south west side of town


----------

